# Summer 09 Texas Outbacker Rally



## mswalt

THE LATEST INFORMATION FOLLOWS........

Rally location: Blazing Star RV Resort, San Antonio 
http://www.blazingstarrv.com/

Rally dates: Wednesday, June 17th -- departing Sunday, June 21, 2009

Blazing Star has set aside 10 sites for us at their Banner site rate of $46 per night. Sites will be on two rows, so we'll be back to back in our own Texas Outbacker area. Their representative is forwarding me additional information via email. I'll post additional information, if applicable, later but wanted to get this information out ASAP.

Call Norma at Blazing Star 1-888-387-5777 and reserve your spot NOW! Tell her you're with the Texas Outbackers when you make your reservation and she'll take all your information and payment information individually.

I'll post more information conerning activities/menu/etc. as the date draws closer.

Hope to see y'all there!

Remember, do it TODAY and reserve your spot for fun alongside us in beautiful San Antonio. Fiesta Texas, Sea World, the Alamo, Schlitterbahn, the riverwalk........ You won't want to miss this trip.

Mark


----------



## Outback Steve

Not the same as Top Sail unless we want to compete.


----------



## mswalt

Although I'd like to make it to Topsail, Topsail is too far for me; so we'll rally here in Texas for anyone who wants to come down.

Mark


----------



## Tim P

So........... we need to pick a date and get things rolling.

Let's have suggestions. Once we settle on a date, I'll contact their point person and set things up.

One suggestion...LET'S NOT WAIT VERY LONG TO SET THIS THING UP!!!! Beach property goes fast.

Mark
[/quote]

Oh, sometime in the summer works for us. Hotter tha' better!!


----------



## mswalt

> Oh, sometime in the summer works for us


So are you saying to just pick a date and let you know?

Mark


----------



## Outback Steve

That works for us as long as the kids are out of school.

Michelle


----------



## proffsionl

I'd shoot for sometime in June as it won't be at the peak of summer heat yet. Whaddya think?


----------



## Steve McNeil

We suggest the last week of May or the first week of June.

Thanks

Steve and Mary


----------



## mswalt

> That works for us as long as the kids are out of school.





> I'd shoot for sometime in June as it won't be at the peak of summer heat yet. Whaddya think?





> We suggest the last week of May or the first week of June.


OK, so when is everyone out of school? I would think it would have to be the 2nd week of June at the earliest.









Mark


----------



## Herkdoctor

That's to far out for us to make any solid plans. So you guys just pick the dates and we will try and make it depending on work requirements.

Scott & Michelle


----------



## Outback Steve

Our kids should be out of school on June 4th so I suggest after that.

Michelle


----------



## proffsionl

Our kids' last day of school will be June 5th.

Just an FYI.


----------



## summergames84

We can't do the weekend of 6/20 or around 7/4 or 7/11.


----------



## Texas Friends

We dont get out of school here till June 5th with the 8th being a bad weather day.... So anytime after that would work for us.

Bryan

Happy Camping


----------



## mswalt

So, the second week of June? June 14-20? Stay a week, stay a few days, you pick.

Mark


----------



## Ghosty

mswalt said:


> So, the second week of June? June 14-20? Stay a week, stay a few days, you pick.
> 
> Mark


YES to everything...

good dates -- good location... of cousre thats way to far out for me to plan but will mark it on the calendar...


----------



## mswalt

Checking with Pioneer Resort. Don't know for sure, but would assume once the dates are confirmed, reservations would have to be made relatively soon.









I'll update once I hear from them.

Mark


----------



## mswalt

See updated header and revised Post #1 of this thread.

Let me know.

Mark


----------



## Outback Steve

That park looks nice. They have their own movie nights. Will Schlitterbahn do anything for us as a group? Maybe we could have an event there.







I'm in.


----------



## Outback Steve

Are we still thinking of a fall rally?


----------



## Texas Friends

That second weekend in June works so far...

And I like the idea of Galveston, lots to do there also!

Bryan

Happy Camping


----------



## bradnbecca

we can do the Galveston thing no problem. Just about any weekend works for us, as long as it is not a holiday weekend. We have never been to the Jamaica Beach Park. we usually stay at the State Park. We weekend there often. JB park looks nice, though. We will try to take a weekend trip down there soon and report back.


----------



## Paul

Obviously I am new to Outbackers but I am familiar to South Texas. I have live down here for 11 years and I live 15 Min from Port A. June / July is very hot down here for people that are not use to the heat. There is not a whole bunch to do down here in Corpus Christi other than the beach which can be littered with seaweed at that time of year. I am in the Navy and have live in quite a few locations around the country and this areas option are limited. Schlitterbahn in New Braunfels maybe a better option for your rally location. Located next to San Antonio it offers tons of things to do for all ages. The water at the park is spring feed and always refreshing. That’s just my two cents; don’t mean to butt in, I just want to ensure that you maximize your opportunities / options.


----------



## Steve McNeil

Paul said:


> Obviously I am new to Outbackers but I am familiar to South Texas. I have live down here for 11 years and I live 15 Min from Port A. June / July is very hot down here for people that are not use to the heat. There is not a whole bunch to do down here in Corpus Christi other than the beach which can be littered with seaweed at that time of year. I am in the Navy and have live in quite a few locations around the country and this areas option are limited. Schlitterbahn in New Braunfels maybe a better option for your rally location. Located next to San Antonio it offers tons of things to do for all ages. The water at the park is spring feed and always refreshing. That's just my two cents; don't mean to butt in, I just want to ensure that you maximize your opportunities / options.


Paul,

Welcome to Outbackers!!

We appreicate your two cents. I wouldn't want to make this long drive to find what you are describing. I want my vacation to be enjoyable. Sounds like we would be better off having the rally in New Braynfels.

Thanks and hopefully you will be able to join us at the rally.

Steve


----------



## bradnbecca

Just my .02.

It doesn't matter where we go in June, it is gonna be hot- that is a fact of life in Texas. New Braunfels, Port A, Galveston, all are gonna be hot. It was my impression that one of the reasons to move the rally to the beach was to kind of "spread it around" a bit. We have had several recent rallies in the Hill Country (San Marcos/Fredricksburg), and the last one in the Metroplex.

Any of the three locations suggested will present plenty to do. The beach locations offer , well, the beach, fishing, and so on. Galveston offers the addition of the Schlittebahn, the Strand, Moody Gardens, the flight museum and what is supposed to be a really fine new Golf Course ( I will soon report back on it). Additionally, there are tons of good restaurants if anyone is so inclined.

It appears that we need to reach a concensus as to what we want to do- this thread seems to be running in several different directions at the same time. Perhaps a vote is in order?

With this much advance, we would probably be amenable to any of the three suggested locations.

I would agree though, that we probably need to make a decision relatively soon, as Galveston and New Braunfels both will fill up way before summer, and there are probably some discount deals to be had at either Schlitterbahn if plans are made early.


----------



## Yianni

We're talking about possibly coming to the rally. We would be coming from California.
The dates for us are fine also.


----------



## mswalt

Suggestion at the last rally was a beach location for next year. We've had plenty of rallies in the Hill Country and, for something different, the beach was suggested. I originally thought of Port Aransas but Galveston offers so much more to do (as cited by Brad)for those who don't just want to hang out at the beach. My family had plans to do Schlitterbahn again next year, (been to the other two, so Galveston was next) so I thought combining the two made sense.

Also, we have several Outbackers who live in that area and it would be nice to accommodate them with a short drive once in a while, too, I think. So, I move we do the beach.

I've contacted Jamaica Beach Resort (the nicest, I think, on the island) and they can accommodate us with enough advance notice. I'm waiting now to see just how much advance notice we need.

*The problem thus far has been interest*. I've resurrected this thread a couple of times, but nobody has committed yet. "It's too far out to commit," "not sure what my plans are for next year", etc.......If the Southeastern Outbackers can commit for their vacation for Topsail every year a year in advance, so can we. If not, then not. I won't make plans for you. I'll do mine and the mswalts will have a great time. It's up to y'all.

So...... in or not? We need to nail this down.....2nd week of June, 2009? Let's get the commitments and I'll set up the arrangements with the staff at Jamaica Beach.

Mark


----------



## bradnbecca

mswalt said:


> Suggestion at the last rally was a beach location for next year. We've had plenty of rallies in the Hill Country and, for something different, the beach was suggested. I originally thought of Port Aransas but Galveston offers so much more to do (as cited by Brad)for those who don't just want to hang out at the beach. My family had plans to do Schlitterbahn again next year, (been to the other two, so Galveston was next) so I thought combining the two made sense.
> 
> Also, we have several Outbackers who live in that area and it would be nice to accommodate them with a short drive once in a while, too, I think. So, I move we do the beach.
> 
> I've contacted Jamaica Beach Resort (the nicest, I think, on the island) and they can accommodate us with enough advance notice. I'm waiting now to see just how much advance notice we need.
> 
> *The problem thus far has been interest*. I've resurrected this thread a couple of times, but nobody has committed yet. "It's too far out to commit," "not sure what my plans are for next year", etc.......If the Southeastern Outbackers can commit for their vacation for Topsail every year a year in advance, so can we. If not, then not. I won't make plans for you. I'll do mine and the mswalts will have a great time. It's up to y'all.
> 
> So...... in or not? We need to nail this down.....2nd week of June, 2009? Let's get the commitments and I'll set up the arrangements with the staff at Jamaica Beach.
> 
> Mark


count us in for all or part


----------



## mswalt

Committed:

mswalt
bradnbecca

Mark


----------



## Outback Steve

Count us in. I think Galveston will be great. I would like the whole group going to Schlitterbahn too.


----------



## mswalt

Committed:
mswalt
bradnbecca
Outback Steve

Mark


----------



## Steve McNeil

Mark,

We are committed to attend. We just what to make sure that it is a nice and clean place. The last time that we was in Galvaston it was pretty nasty and the beach had lots of jelly fish (10yrs ago), so hopefully it is cleaned up. Those things hurt like h~ll, when you get sting. I will go back to the site to see what all they offer as well. We sure enjoyed the last one down by Fort Worth.

Steve and Mary


----------



## mswalt

> We are committed to attend. We just what to make sure that it is a nice and clean place.


Great. I'm hoping someone from the Houston area will go check out the place. I've spent countless hours (OK, maybe not countless) checking out places online and this seems by far the nicest one with a pool and amenities.

*OK, Houston area Outbackers.....Someone run down to Galveston and check out Jamaica Beach RV?*

Mark

*Committed:*
mswalt
bradnbecca
Outback Steve
Steve McNeil


----------



## bradnbecca

mswalt said:


> Great. I'm hoping someone from the Houston area will go check out the place. I've spent countless hours (OK, maybe not countless) checking out places online and this seems by far the nicest one with a pool and amenities.
> 
> *OK, Houston area Outbackers.....Someone run down to Galveston and check out Jamaica Beach RV?*
> 
> Mark


Mark-

We will take a drive down in the next few weeks and check it out. We are due for a long weekend pretty soon anyway.


----------



## crawgator

Thanks for headin out there. Post some picks to encourage others.


----------



## mswalt

Way to go, Brad. I know the sites aren't the biggest from looking at the pictures, but it does look like a nice place. Reviews from a couple of sites are very good.

Let us know.

Mark


----------



## Steve McNeil

Hopefully they can plant some hugh trees and use lots of Miracle Grow, so we have some shade !









steve


----------



## mswalt

> Hopefully they can plant some hugh trees and use lots of Miracle Grow, so we have some shade !


I wouldn't worry about that. I'm sure Gary and Michelle (Outback Steve) have some inflatable trees somewhere in their Outback!









Mark


----------



## Collinsfam_WY

mswalt said:


> Hopefully they can plant some hugh trees and use lots of Miracle Grow, so we have some shade !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't worry about that. I'm sure Gary and Michelle (Outback Steve) have some inflatable trees somewhere in their Outback!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark
Click to expand...

LOL!!!!

-CC


----------



## Steve McNeil

mswalt said:


> Hopefully they can plant some hugh trees and use lots of Miracle Grow, so we have some shade !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't worry about that. I'm sure Gary and Michelle (Outback Steve) have some inflatable trees somewhere in their Outback!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark
Click to expand...

LOL!!!

That would be sweet.

Steve


----------



## Texas Friends

It is far in advance but count us in! I have to agree with the Galveston location as far as having more things to do. The beach areas may not be as nice but the other attractions in the area more then make up for that.... just my two cents...

Bryan

Happy Camping


----------



## mswalt

OK, I'm going to contact Ron at Jamaica Beach RV and tell him we're on for the rally. I'll let him know you guys will all be contactnig him over the next few months to make reservations.

You need to make your reservations as far in advance as you can. That way there won't be any last-minute scrambling to get a site. Beach property goes pretty fast. I think he said we could make reseravtions all the way up until three months in advance, but, personally, I wouldn't wait that long.

Do it and then you can change it if you need to.

*Rally Week is Sunday June 14 - Saturday June 20, 2009. * Come earlier, stay later, come during the week---whatever you can do.

Mark


----------



## Outback Steve

I don't think this one is big enough......










But I am still looking.....


----------



## bradnbecca

Well, I had to go to Galveston for something else Saturday, and while I was there, I did a drive through of the Jamaica Beach Park. I was less than impressed, to say the least. For starters, the park is only a few feet off of FM3005, with some of the spaces less than 50 feet from the roadway. The park is very small, and the spaces are very close together. The place is junky, and looks rundown for such a new park. The grass (what little there was) between the sites was in need of mowing, and there is junk around the periphery of the park. I didn't see any type of common area that could be used for meals, gatherings, etc, except for a field on the East side of the park.

My impression is that this is not a park that I would normally go to, and I think that perhaps we should go to plan "b".

The only really nice park that I know of on Galveston Island is the State Park. It is right on the beach and close to attractions such as the Schlitterbahn and Moody Gardens, and not far from the seawall. I don't know if there is any way to reserve spots together, but this far out, it may be a possibility. I will check into it and report back. The only down side to The State park there is that there are no sewer hookups. There are two dump stations there that are easily accessible, though. This park is one of our favorites in this area.

Sorry to be the bearer of bad tidings.


----------



## akelleytx

bradnbecca said:


> Well, I had to go to Galveston for something else Saturday, and while I was there, I did a drive through of the Jamaica Beach Park. I was less than impressed, to say the least. For starters, the park is only a few feet off of FM3005, with some of the spaces less than 50 feet from the roadway. The park is very small, and the spaces are very close together. The place is junky, and looks rundown for such a new park. The grass (what little there was) between the sites was in need of mowing, and there is junk around the periphery of the park. I didn't see any type of common area that could be used for meals, gatherings, etc, except for a field on the East side of the park.
> 
> My impression is that this is not a park that I would normally go to, and I think that perhaps we should go to plan "b".
> 
> The only really nice park that I know of on Galveston Island is the State Park. It is right on the beach and close to attractions such as the Schlitterbahn and Moody Gardens, and not far from the seawall. I don't know if there is any way to reserve spots together, but this far out, it may be a possibility. I will check into it and report back. The only down side to The State park there is that there are no sewer hookups. There are two dump stations there that are easily accessible, though. This park is one of our favorites in this area.
> 
> Sorry to be the bearer of bad tidings.


I live 30 miles from Galveston and my family stayed at Galveston State Park this past weekend. It is a fine park. To my surprise the restrooms very very clean. Do not expect ammenities like private rv parks and there is no sewer hookups but you are steps from the beach. We will stay there again but do prefer to have sewer connections.

As for the Jamaica Beach RV Park. If you are going to Galveston for the beach I would not recommend it if you are expecting to be on the beach. Seems like a nice park but the beach is across the major FM3005 and that is why my family did not choose it for this past weekend. Who wants to try to cross a major street with three small children and carry everything you would take to the beach. If the owners can tell me that we do not have to cross FM3005 to go to the beach then my family is in but when we drove by we did not see that. Meaning for my family we would have to pack up the car and drive to the beach.

I do have a suggestion.* Dellanera RV Park*. From what I saw it was nice. It has a nice playground for children and on the beach. Check out their website and see what you think. http://www.galveston.com/dellanera/ . I also found a site that has some pictures: http://www.texasoutside.com/txorails/publi..._campground/119 . I know my family will be staying there sometime in the future.

Of course you can not please all the people all of the time.

New Outbacker looking forward to a rally.


----------



## mswalt

OK, plans can change, I guess. It's surprising, though, that from what I've read on the web concerning guest comments and such about Jamaica Beach being such rave reviews and these two so bad.

I realize the State Park may be a nice place, but I for one, will not go anywwhere for that length of time without sewer hookups, so count me out for that.

I am going to cancel our "plans" at Jamaica Beach for the time being, let the owner know why and keep looking. The only other park which I might even consider seems to be Dellanera RV Park. I will contact them for information.

Further note: I emailed the owner with our concerns and he very "ungraciously" said to look for another park.

Mark


----------



## GlenninTexas

mswalt said:


> OK, plans can change, I guess. It's surprising, though, that from what I've read on the web concerning guest comments and such about Jamaica Beach being such rave reviews and these two so bad.
> 
> I realize the State Park may be a nice place, but I for one, will not go anywwhere for that length of time without sewer hookups, so count me out for that.
> 
> I am going to cancel our "plans" at Jamaica Beach for the time being, let the owner know why and keep looking. The only other park which I might even consider seems to be Dellanera RV Park. I will contact them for information.
> 
> Further note: I emailed the owner with our concerns and he very "ungraciously" said to look for another park.
> 
> Mark


Great, I finally decide to make reservations and find out its changing! Oh well, I'll just keep my eyes out for the new plan.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## mswalt

Note: new plans in the works for our Summer 09 Texas Outbacker Rally. Keep an eye on this thread.

Mark


----------



## Collinsfam_WY

mswalt said:


> Note: new plans in the works for our Summer 09 Texas Outbacker Rally. Keep an eye on this thread.
> 
> Mark


We are watching!









-CC


----------



## mswalt

*See original comment for new thread on rally. Begin comments here with Comment #50.*

Mark


----------



## Outback Steve

It doesn't look promising for us. Gary wasn't able to get that week off but is off the following week. Maybe if anyone hangs out a couple extra days at the end we can come for a few days then. 
Michelle


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS

Mark,
I think that would be a good tail of the week and weekend. I vote "YES". June 17 - June 21, 2009.
If we had to move it a week later, I would be O.K., if that would help others get there.
Robert


----------



## OuttaHere

Put us down for a YES


----------



## mswalt

Hellooooooo!!!! Anybody home????????

Mark


----------



## GlenninTexas

Assuming I can still afford to own and keep an RV next year, we plan on attending. At this point any weekend is fine.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## OuttaHere

Sounds exciting!!! Maybe we can plan on more of a home style potluck since they have KITCHENS in the rally rooms. Bring on the casseroles!!! Put us down for Glenn, myself, and Jasmine.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY

Mark - count us in! So far it will be myself, Micah and the two girls.

-CC


----------



## Texas Friends

Mark,

We dont have our summer schedule set yet but I am sure that we will do our best to make it to the summer rally!

Looking forward to seeing everyone.

Bryan

Happy Camping


----------



## Ghosty

Mark ...

Unless I get sent back overseas for something -- we are in ...

Sorry you are having trouble finding location -- i know its tough...

Then again though -- San Antonio has some great RV parks and we always seem to all like Pecan Park in San Marcos...

(we actually go for the fellowship -- not the location -- so wherever you wind up is going to be fine with us)


----------



## mswalt

OK, tentative "commitment papers" forwarded to Alamo Fiesta. June 17-21. If you prefer, come early and or stay later.

At this time, our plans are to hit South Padre Island KOA the weekend prior to the rally and arrive at Alamo Fiesta on Wednesday, the 17th of June for the rally. We'll depart on Sunday, the 21st. Hope to see y'all there. Those of you who can, come on down a little further south to South Padre, too.

I'll let y'all know when to start making reservations.

Mark


----------



## OuttaHere

mswalt said:


> OK, tentative "commitment papers" forwarded to Alamo Fiesta. June 17-21. If you prefer, come early and or stay later.
> 
> At this time, our plans are to hit South Padre Island KOA the weekend prior to the rally and arrive at Alamo Fiesta on Wednesday, the 17th of June for the rally. We'll depart on Sunday, the 21st. Hope to see y'all there. Those of you who can, come on down a little further south to South Padre, too.
> 
> I'll let y'all know when to start making reservations.
> 
> Mark


We are in for sure, we plan to arrive on the 16th and leave the 20th... do WE need to call for a site? Send you the payment??


----------



## mswalt

> We are in for sure, we plan to arrive on the 16th and leave the 20th... do WE need to call for a site? Send you the payment??


I haven't worked out the particulars yet. Will let everyone know how to get your site reserved when I talk to Alamo Fiesta.

Mark


----------



## Collinsfam_WY

mswalt said:


> We are in for sure, we plan to arrive on the 16th and leave the 20th... do WE need to call for a site? Send you the payment??
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't worked out the particulars yet. Will let everyone know how to get your site reserved when I talk to Alamo Fiesta.
> 
> Mark
Click to expand...

Thanks Mark!!!! We can't wait!

-CC


----------



## Ghosty

Us to .. i mean its almost a 13 mile drive there -- but i am sure we will make it.. LOL


----------



## mswalt

LATEST INFORMATION................

Make sure you know the latest information.

Rally location has now been confirmed..... Blazing Star RV Resort, San Antonio 
Rally dates: Wednesday, June 17 through Saturday, June 20. (I'm arriving on Wednesday and departing on Sunday morning).

Disregard all other information concerning the rally. This post is the latest information.

Call Norma at Blazing Star and reserve your site today. She can be reached at 1-877-387-5777. Tell her you're with the Texas Outbackers. Make all your reservation and payment arrangements with her. She and I will be corresponding back and forth verifying attendees and such and I'll post any additional information, if necessary, as that information is received.

I am really looking forward to this trip. We'll be at the South Padre Island KOA a few days before this rally and anyone wanting to extend their "rally" can meet us there.

Make your reservation TODAY! Don't put it off.

Mark


----------



## mswalt

For all you procrastinators!

Mark


----------



## proffsionl

Okay, we're in. I made the reservation. For now, plan on Terri and me with Aidan, Alec, and Hector (Grandpa) attending.


----------



## mswalt

Great news. Now, if the other Outbackers will get off their duffs and reserve, too!

Attending:
mswalt - 2 adults, three kids
proffsionl - 3 adults - two kids


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS

O.K. Mark,
Judy and I are in. I made our reservations at 10:00 this am. Judy and I will be getting there on that Wednesday morning as soon as they let us in.
WHO IS NEXT?

Rob


----------



## mswalt

Way to go, R&J! See you this summer!

Mark

*Attending*:
mswalt - 2 adults, three kids
proffsionl - 3 adults - two kids
Rob&Judy Outbackers - 2 adults


----------



## Collinsfam_WY

Just an update on our status - We have a wedding in the Washington D.C. area on June 13th. We will be confirming our plans for that trip and trying to be down there for the rally too. We might need to pack the Outback the week before the wedding and drive it down there and then fly from San Antonio to D.C.







Then we can fly straight to the rally! Okay, well maybe not, but we are going to see what we can work out.

Micah


----------



## mswalt

> Then we can fly straight to the rally! Okay, well maybe not, but we are going to see what we can work out.


I vote for that idea!

Mark


----------



## OuttaHere

Made the reservations today for Blazing Star... we will arrive on 06/17 and leave 06/20...

Just got the coach out of the shop... Keystone repaired ALL of the peeling cabinets!!! Yeah, restores my faith that a company does stand behind their product!!

Looking forward to the next adventure!!

Laura & Glenn


----------



## mswalt

Attending:
mswalt - 2 adults, three kids
proffsionl - 3 adults - two kids
Rob&Judy Outbackers - 2 adults 
Outtahere - 2 adults


----------



## mswalt

Don't forget about this one!!

Mark


----------



## mswalt

OK, Spring rally is over and gone. Time now to settle down and get confirmed for the Summer 09 Rally at the Blazing Star in San Antonio!

Call today and get your reservations in!

See you there.

Mark


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS

It is time to make your reservations

Make your reservations now and don't forget to tell them you are with the TEXAS OUTBACKERS group, so that they put you in the same section with the rest of us. Call Blazing Star RV Resort in San Antonio @ (210) 680-7827.

Robert


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS

ATTENDING SO FOR:

mswalt - 2 adults, 3 kids
proffsionl -3 adults, 2 kids
Rob & Judy Outbackers -2 adults
Outtahere - 2 adults

DON'T FORGET TO CALL IN YOUR RESERVATIONS!


----------



## roger

Can anyone with an Outback go to SA and can we go only for Friday-Sunday?. We have a 2007 31rqs and a 2009 Tundra Crewmax. We live in Missouri City, Tx.
Thanks,
Roger and Ann


----------



## mswalt

> Can anyone with an Outback go to SA and can we go only for Friday-Sunday?. We have a 2007 31rqs and a 2009 Tundra Crewmax. We live in Missouri City, Tx.


By all means, YES! We'd love to have you join our little gathering. Make your reservations now and tell them you're with the Texas Outbackers.

Mark


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS

O.K. you new S.O.B. (Ghosty), now that you got your trailer itch out of the way, you need to put your attention back where it belongs. Since you are maybe the closest Outbacker (S.O.B.) to the Summer Rally, SIGN UP so we can see the new fiver.
Robert


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS

roger said:


> Can anyone with an Outback go to SA and can we go only for Friday-Sunday?. We have a 2007 31rqs and a 2009 Tundra Crewmax. We live in Missouri City, Tx.


Roger and Ann;
I know Mark has already said this, but we cannot stress it enough that we welcome everyone to come to our Rally, even if you can only be there a day or two.
Robert


----------



## roger

ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS said:


> Can anyone with an Outback go to SA and can we go only for Friday-Sunday?. We have a 2007 31rqs and a 2009 Tundra Crewmax. We live in Missouri City, Tx.


Roger and Ann;
I know Mark has already said this, but we cannot stress it enough that we welcome everyone to come to our Rally, even if you can only be there a day or two.
Robert
[/quote]
Rob and Judy,
Ann and I have made our reservations for the Rally in San Antonio. We will be there for Friday and Saturday departing on Sunday. We look forward to meeting everyone and experiencing our First Rally of any sort.
Roger and Ann


----------



## mswalt

> Ann and I have made our reservations for the Rally in San Antonio


That's great to hear. See you there!

Mark

Attending:
mswalt - 2 adults, 3 kids
proffsionl -3 adults, 2 kids
Rob & Judy Outbackers -2 adults
Outtahere - 2 adults
roger - 2 adults


----------



## proffsionl

It's official!!! I'm an S.O.B.!!!

The new Open Range will be at the rally in June!!!









See you all there!!!


----------



## Tim P

Our reservations are made. Arriving Friday and leaving Monday, though I might bump that up to arriving Thursday nite.

2 adults + 2 kids.

See everyone then! Oh, and I know, I gotta change my siggy. Too busy nowadays. Need a break!


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS

O.K. Everyone, we are going to have to have our "TOUR OF OUTBACKS" this summer. 
It looks like so far we have three new Outback trailers and one new Outbacker family that has not been with us before.

Attendees so far:
mswalt - part of the group
proffsionl - part of the group - new trailer
Rob & Judy Outbackers - part of the group - new trailer
Outtahere - part of the group
roger - new to the group (glad to have you)
Tim P - part of the group - new trailer

I know we have more of the group out there. It is time to sign up.

Robert


----------



## mswalt

Way to go, Tim. Be glad to see y'all again.

Congrats on the new Outback.

Mark


----------



## proffsionl

Congrats, Tim!!! I know the fire was a tough thing to go through. It'll be nice to see you at the rally!

Enjoy the new Outback!


----------



## Paul

Mark,
Still looking for a post retirement job. I have no idea what my schedule will be by then. I hope you make allowances for the last minute guy. I have 3 jobs pending in FL an 2 in CA, NONE in TX. Looks like I may be joining a new chapter of OBs. I will keep you posted. Barb and I and the college students would like to attend.

Paul


----------



## Ghosty

OK just got booked 17June - 21st....

See you guys there...

(Unless Obama does something crazy)

Ghosty


----------



## mswalt

Paul said:


> Mark,
> Still looking for a post retirement job. I have no idea what my schedule will be by then. I hope you make allowances for the last minute guy. I have 3 jobs pending in FL an 2 in CA, NONE in TX. Looks like I may be joining a new chapter of OBs. I will keep you posted. Barb and I and the college students would like to attend.
> 
> Paul


I hope you guys can make it. Keep us posted.

Good luck on your job search.

Mark

Attendees so far:
mswalt - part of the group
proffsionl - part of the group - new trailer
Rob & Judy Outbackers - part of the group - new trailer
Outtahere - part of the group
roger - new to the group (glad to have you)
Tim P - part of the group - new trailer
Ghosty - part of the group


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS

Hello Everyone,
Judy and I got back last night from a family reunion in San Antonio. We stayed at Blazing Star RV Resort and the group is going to really enjoy this place. They have the amenities for the kids, as well as amenities for all of us. They treated us great from the time we drove in on Thursday until the moment we left yesterday. Cannot wait to see everyone in June.
Robert


----------



## OuttaHere

I know this is early to post, .. but what night would be best for the pot luck? I know several of us will be "Outbackin" before we arrive at Blazing Star. Ghosty, that's your neck of the woods... any suggestions for catering? And, will you take care of the waivers? Ha Ha...

BTW, we are two adults and one child...

I stopped by the dealer yesterday for parts.... it was mentioned that Fleetwood filed bankruptcy with Bank of America. Not happy to hear that the fifth wheel / toy hauler will not be in our near future.


----------



## OuttaHere

Ghosty said:


> OK just got booked 17June - 21st....
> 
> See you guys there...
> 
> (Unless Obama does something crazy)
> 
> Ghosty


Looking forward to seeing the new rig... even if it's a SOB


----------



## OuttaHere

roger said:


> Can anyone with an Outback go to SA and can we go only for Friday-Sunday?. We have a 2007 31rqs and a 2009 Tundra Crewmax. We live in Missouri City, Tx.


Roger and Ann;
I know Mark has already said this, but we cannot stress it enough that we welcome everyone to come to our Rally, even if you can only be there a day or two.
Robert
[/quote]
Rob and Judy,
Ann and I have made our reservations for the Rally in San Antonio. We will be there for Friday and Saturday departing on Sunday. We look forward to meeting everyone and experiencing our First Rally of any sort.
Roger and Ann
[/quote]

Roger and Ann... this is the best group ever. Three years ago we did our first rally and it was instant family. We look forward to meeting you...

Laura


----------



## OuttaHere

Tim P said:


> Our reservations are made. Arriving Friday and leaving Monday, though I might bump that up to arriving Thursday nite.
> 
> 2 adults + 2 kids.
> 
> See everyone then! Oh, and I know, I gotta change my siggy. Too busy nowadays. Need a break!


Glad it all worked out... Glenn is anxious to see the new toy hauler.


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS

Ghosty, How is Rudy's Barbeque? I noticed that there is a Rudy's on 151 (Stotzer Freeway) not far from Blazing Star.

ATTENDING:
mswalt - 2 adults, 3 kids
proffsionl - 3 adults, 2 kids
Rob& Judy Outbackers - 2 adults
Outtahere - 2 adults, 1 kid
roger - 2 adults
Tim P - 2 adults, 2 kids
Ghosty - 2 adults, 2 kids

We are getting there.
Robert


----------



## mswalt

> Ghosty, How is Rudy's Barbeque? I noticed that there is a Rudy's on 151 (Stotzer Freeway) not far from Blazing Star.


I'm not Ghosty, but we had Rudy's BBQ at one of our rallies in San Marcos. I think everyone liked it.

Mark


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS

mswalt said:


> Ghosty, How is Rudy's Barbeque? I noticed that there is a Rudy's on 151 (Stotzer Freeway) not far from Blazing Star.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not Ghosty, but we had Rudy's BBQ at one of our rallies in San Marcos. I think everyone liked it.
> 
> Mark
Click to expand...

That's right Mark. That was Rudy's that we had last year in San Marcos. It was pretty good. Maybe we can check into getting BBQ from them again.
Robert


----------



## Not Yet

Hey All,

Sorry that I won't be back in time to make this. We moved to central TX last summer but have not been around to take the trailer out even once. Maybe a fall rally.

Cheers,
Jared


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS

Not Yet said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Sorry that I won't be back in time to make this. We moved to central TX last summer but have not been around to take the trailer out even once. Maybe a fall rally.
> 
> Cheers,
> Jared


Keep your eyes and ears close to the forum, because we will be starting the Fall Rally plans as soon as the Summer Rally is over.
Robert


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS

JUST AN UPDATE ON GETTING RESERVATIONS:
TEXAS SUMMER RALLY - BLAZING STAR RV RESORT SAN ANTONIO
Rally dates: WEDNESDAY, JUNE 17th - SUNDAY, JUNE 21st, 2009.

Call Norma at Blazing Star 1-888-387-5777 and reserve your spot NOW! Tell her you are with the Texas Outbackers when you make your reservation and she will take all your information and payment information individually. They have set aside 10 sites for us together on two rows, so we will be back to back in our own Texas Outback area.


----------



## Paul

I am still sitting on the fence. I have a job locked down in TX. I also have a second interview for a job in Panama City Fl tomorrow. Any Fl Outbackers out there?? I am so anxious for the job search to be over with.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY

We just confirmed and booked our flights for that Washington, DC wedding. Micah and I are discussing whether or not we can make the Rally now.

-CC


----------



## Collinsfam_WY

collinsfam_tx said:


> We just confirmed and booked our flights for that Washington, DC wedding. Micah and I are discussing whether or not we can make the Rally now.
> 
> -CC


I will be calling in the morning to make our reservations. We are looking forward to it!

Micah


----------



## Tex Ag

Unfortunately we're going to miss. We're taking a cruise that week. We love San Antonio, but will be thinking about you from Grand Cayman and Belize.









Fredericksburg in October is alway a popular destination with Sherry. Hopefully we'll see you then if the fall if you go again.

Keith


----------



## Collinsfam_WY

We send in a reservation request from their website and referenced the Texas Outbackers in the comments section. We received a call back today and we are confirmed for the Summer Rally. We will drive as far as possible on Tuesday night and arrive at some point Wednesday afternoon. We will depart on Sunday.

Does anyone want to work together and schedule a trip to Schlitterbahn, Seaworld or Fiesta Texas (or any other attraction) on Thursday or Friday? I just thought I would see if anyone would have an interest in doing something like that.

Micah


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS

ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS said:


> JUST AN UPDATE ON GETTING RESERVATIONS:
> TEXAS SUMMER RALLY - BLAZING STAR RV RESORT SAN ANTONIO
> Rally dates: WEDNESDAY, JUNE 17th - SUNDAY, JUNE 21st, 2009.
> 
> Call Norma at Blazing Star 1-888-387-5777 and reserve your spot NOW! Tell her you are with the Texas Outbackers when you make your reservation and she will take all your information and payment information individually. They have set aside 10 sites for us together on two rows, so we will be back to back in our own Texas Outback area.


NOW ATTENDING SO FAR:
mswalt - 2 adults, 3 kids
proffsionl - 3 adults, 2 kids
Rob & Judy Outbackers - 2 adults
Outtahere - 2 adults, 1 kid
roger - 2 adults
Tim P - 2 adults, 2 kids
Ghosty - 2 adults, 2 kids
Collinsfam tx - 2 adults, 2 kids
We are getting closer.







Robert


----------



## mswalt

collinsfam_tx said:


> We send in a reservation request from their website and referenced the Texas Outbackers in the comments section. We received a call back today and we are confirmed for the Summer Rally. We will drive as far as possible on Tuesday night and arrive at some point Wednesday afternoon. We will depart on Sunday.
> 
> Does anyone want to work together and schedule a trip to Schlitterbahn, Seaworld or Fiesta Texas (or any other attraction) on Thursday or Friday? I just thought I would see if anyone would have an interest in doing something like that.
> 
> Micah


That sounds great. We'll see y'all there!

If I remember correctly, Blazing Star runs a shuttle to Sea World and maybe to Fiesta Texas. I'm sure we'lll probably hit both of those.

Mark


----------



## Collinsfam_WY

ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS said:


> JUST AN UPDATE ON GETTING RESERVATIONS:
> TEXAS SUMMER RALLY - BLAZING STAR RV RESORT SAN ANTONIO
> Rally dates: WEDNESDAY, JUNE 17th - SUNDAY, JUNE 21st, 2009.
> 
> Call Norma at Blazing Star 1-888-387-5777 and reserve your spot NOW! Tell her you are with the Texas Outbackers when you make your reservation and she will take all your information and payment information individually. They have set aside 10 sites for us together on two rows, so we will be back to back in our own Texas Outback area.


NOW ATTENDING SO FAR:
mswalt - 2 adults, 3 kids
proffsionl - 3 adults, 2 kids
Rob & Judy Outbackers - 2 adults
Outtahere - 2 adults, 1 kid
roger - 2 adults
Tim P - 2 adults, 2 kids
Ghosty - 2 adults, 2 kids
Collinsfam tx - 3 adults, 2 kids
We are getting closer.







Robert
[/quote]

Rob - just 2 adults and 2 kids (1 on the way!!!) Mom will still be in the Wash. DC area for the wedding and post-wedding tourism. How that sounds more exciting than a Texas Outbacker Rally - I have no idea!!!!

Curtis


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS

collinsfam_tx said:


> JUST AN UPDATE ON GETTING RESERVATIONS:
> TEXAS SUMMER RALLY - BLAZING STAR RV RESORT SAN ANTONIO
> Rally dates: WEDNESDAY, JUNE 17th - SUNDAY, JUNE 21st, 2009.
> 
> Call Norma at Blazing Star 1-888-387-5777 and reserve your spot NOW! Tell her you are with the Texas Outbackers when you make your reservation and she will take all your information and payment information individually. They have set aside 10 sites for us together on two rows, so we will be back to back in our own Texas Outback area.


NOW ATTENDING SO FAR:
mswalt - 2 adults, 3 kids
proffsionl - 3 adults, 2 kids
Rob & Judy Outbackers - 2 adults
Outtahere - 2 adults, 1 kid
roger - 2 adults
Tim P - 2 adults, 2 kids
Ghosty - 2 adults, 2 kids
Collinsfam tx - 2 adults, 2 kids
We are getting closer.







Robert
[/quote]

Rob - just 2 adults and 2 kids (1 on the way!!!) Mom will still be in the Wash. DC area for the wedding and post-wedding tourism. How that sounds more exciting than a Texas Outbacker Rally - I have no idea!!!!

Curtis
[/quote]

Curtis, I am use to including Mom in the group. Glad to see that yall will be coming. By the way, I don't think that I have congrats you and Micah on the new addition on the way.
Rob


----------



## Ghosty

Howdy ...

Breaking in the new Open Range we stayed at Blazing Star Rv for three days -- just got back today...

Its 3 minutes from Sea World... 15mins from Fiesta Six Flags Txas....

There is an HEB and a WalMart and a Sports Academy and about 100 other stores right next to it also less then 1/4 mile from the Park.....

Park is well laid out and has mostly flat concrete pads....space between trailers are a little tight .. in fact the guy next to me picnic table had to fit between my two slideouts...

We are all in rows 300 and 400 ... my site is 411... you can call them and they will tell you what site you are in....

The pool is nice and is only three rows from where we are..... and they have a large BBQ pit and stuff.... good playground for the little kids ...

There is Wireless but you have to Pay for it ..(which i thought was a little cheap on their part since we are paying $46 a night one would expect free wireless also)...

They do have free satellite TV (about 60 channels)

Yes before anyone jumps in and says it -- yes i live a whopping 8 miles from there so if anyone has any questions feel free to ask here or PM me...

all the sites are pull thru ... (and going from a 23 foot to a 35 foot trialer i was glad of that)


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS

40 DAYS UNTIL THE TEXAS SUMMER RALLY !

HERE IS OUR COUNT SO FAR :
mswalt - 2adults, 3 kids
proffsionl - 3 adults, 2 kids
Rob & Judy Outbackers - 2 adults
Outtahere - 2 adults, 1 kid
roger - 2 adults
Tim P - 2 adults, 2 kids
Ghosty - 2 adults, 2 kids
Collinsfam tx - 2 adults, 2 kids (one on the way)







Robert


----------



## mswalt

> 40 DAYS UNTIL THE TEXAS SUMMER RALLY !


Yeah, and I'm ready!!

Mark


----------



## OuttaHere

I think we are doing the Alamo and San Antonio Zoo if anyone is interested in doing that...

Any thoughts on a pot luck?


----------



## mswalt

> Any thoughts on a pot luck?


Here's my thought.........Everyone bring enough for their own family, we put it all together and eat whatever's on the table.......If there's not enough food, (like that's going to happen), we order out.

A couple of us are meeting earlier on the Island (S. Padre) so we won't have much time beforehand to put anything special together.

Of course, anyone is welcome to add their own thoughts on the deal.

Mark

We are thinking of doing Sea World and The Alamo. But the Zoo sounds good, too. We'll see.


----------



## proffsionl

mswalt said:


> Any thoughts on a pot luck?
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of us are meeting earlier on the Island (S. Padre) so we won't have much time beforehand to put anything special together.
Click to expand...

Well, don't rule out any road kill we might find along the way...









Actually, there is a Rudy's BBQ about 10 minutes from Blazing Star (right behind Sea World). Any other thoughts?


----------



## mswalt

Rudy's sounds good to me. Everyone want to go that route again?

I'm assuming it would run about $15-$20 per trailer.

Let's hear everyone's ideas and I can contact them by email. Unless someone else wants to do it.









Mark

*Update: I've emailed Rudy's in San Antonio to get an approximate price for the meal and for just the meats and sauces. Will advise when receive more information.*


----------



## mswalt

Still no word from Rudy's. I contacted them again today by filing out their request form.

Hopefully, soon.

Mark


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS

mswalt said:


> Still no word from Rudy's. I contacted them again today by filing out their request form.
> 
> Hopefully, soon.
> 
> Mark


I called Rudy's while in S.A. and they quoted me a price of $175.00 for brisket, sauage, potato salad, beans for 25 adults. Do we want to include the sides or do we want just the meat? And for how many? My last count it looks like we have 17 adults and 14 kids. I figured the kids would only eat 1/2 what the adults ate. That is where I came up with the rough number of 25. I think we have 7 or 8 trailers right now, so that would be about $20.00/trailer, and that is pretty expensive for the trailers with only two people. Let me know if you want me to check on just the meat.








Robert


----------



## mswalt

> Let me know if you want me to check on just the meat.


Sent you a PM.

Mark


----------



## mswalt

*Two weeks and counting down!*

A few days at the beach, then Rally time!

Mark


----------



## proffsionl

Hooray! The thread is back!!!









Is it time to go camping yet?


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS

16 DAYS UNTIL THE TEXAS SUMMER RALLY !
If I have not heard back from you on which of the three options you like, please do so when you can, so that I can get back with Rudy's.
Robert


----------



## proffsionl

I think I had PM'd you on this. My vote was for the option with the beans/potato salad.


----------



## mswalt

You got my PM, right?

Mark


----------



## Collinsfam_WY

oohhhh Rudy's! I forgot...they have the BEST Turkey in the world there. I might have to volunteer to pick up the food so I can grab some turkey









I will make the stuffed jalapenos again if everyone would like for me to. Once it is figured out what exactly we are getting from Rudy's I will add something else to our contribution list.


----------



## Outback Steve

We are booked!!!!!!

We took the last spot at Blazing Star. I look forward to visiting with everyone. We will be arriving on Thursday night maybe around 8 in the SOB....

I will read through the thread later to see what I have missed and what needs a response.

Michelle


----------



## mswalt

> We are booked!!!!!!


Michelle,

Glad you guys can make i!

See y'all there.

Mark



> I will make the stuffed jalapenos again if everyone would like for me to


Micah,

Yes!

Mark


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS

ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS said:


> 16 DAYS UNTIL THE TEXAS SUMMER RALLY !
> If I have not heard back from you on which of the three options you like, please do so when you can, so that I can get back with Rudy's.
> Robert


Well it looks like the majority of the people would like to go with the:
Brisket & Sausage
It looks like we may need some desserts and maybe one or two more sides. If we have any volunteers, and we know who makes good desserts, it would be appreciated. And sides too!


----------



## Ghosty

ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS said:


> Ghosty, How is Rudy's Barbeque? I noticed that there is a Rudy's on 151 (Stotzer Freeway) not far from Blazing Star.
> 
> ATTENDING:
> mswalt - 2 adults, 3 kids
> proffsionl - 3 adults, 2 kids
> Rob& Judy Outbackers - 2 adults
> Outtahere - 2 adults, 1 kid
> roger - 2 adults
> Tim P - 2 adults, 2 kids
> Ghosty - 2 adults, 2 kids
> 
> We are getting there.
> Robert


Rudy's is really good ... BUT once again i strongly urge us to not do what we have done for the last four rallys and order twice the amount of food that we really need... I think if we got the meat form Rudy's and did the beans and sides ourselves that would be great...

just my .02

thx

sam


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS

Ghosty said:


> Ghosty, How is Rudy's Barbeque? I noticed that there is a Rudy's on 151 (Stotzer Freeway) not far from Blazing Star.
> 
> ATTENDING:
> mswalt - 2 adults, 3 kids
> proffsionl - 3 adults, 2 kids
> Rob& Judy Outbackers - 2 adults
> Outtahere - 2 adults, 1 kid
> roger - 2 adults
> Tim P - 2 adults, 2 kids
> Ghosty - 2 adults, 2 kids
> 
> We are getting there.
> Robert


Rudy's is really good ... BUT once again i strongly urge us to not do what we have done for the last four rallys and order twice the amount of food that we really need... I think if we got the meat form Rudy's and did the beans and sides ourselves that would be great...

just my .02

thx

sam
[/quote]

Sam,
That is what I thought also. Maybe if we get a list of side dishes started, I will go with the meat only option. We have 18 adults, 4 teens and 9 younger children.This number seems to change almost daily.







Robert


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS

ATTENDING:
mswalt - 3 adults, 3 children
proffsionl - 3 adults, 2 children
Rob& Judy Outbackers - 2 adults
Outtahere - 2 adults, 1 child
roger - 2 adults
Tim P - 2 adults, 2 teens
Ghosty - 2 adults, 1 teen, 1 child
Collinsfam_tx - 2 adults, 1 child, 1 baby
Outback Steve - 2 adults, 2 teens

We are getting in the RALLY mood ! 
Only 12 more days


----------



## mswalt

> mswalt - 2 adults, 3 children


Add one more adult for us. The DIL is coming, too.

Mark

Personally, I'd just as soon buy the sides as making them. Less time in the kitchen and more time having fun!

Mark


----------



## Collinsfam_WY

mswalt said:


> Personally, I'd just as soon buy the sides as making them. Less time in the kitchen and more time having fun!
> 
> Mark


You mean you actually get out of the kitchen while camping?







I will have to look into that!

Micah


----------



## mswalt

collinsfam_tx said:


> Personally, I'd just as soon buy the sides as making them. Less time in the kitchen and more time having fun!
> 
> Mark


You mean you actually get out of the kitchen while camping?







I will have to look into that!

Micah
[/quote]

That was for ME! Not you. You stay in the kitchen and make those jalapeno poppers!









Mark


----------



## mswalt

Sydney washed and waxed and almost ready to go. Move it to the local KOA on Friday, finish packing, clean the new Maxxis and the awning and head out on Saturday morning. First leg of the journey to Mathis KOA on Saturday, then to S. Padre Island for a few days with proffsionl, then rally-bound to San Antonio on Wednesday.

Woooohooooo! I'm ready.

Mark


----------



## Outback Steve

Wow, we are going camping crazy, four weekends straight. We will be home next weekend to catch our breath and then we head out on Thursday for the Rally. We will be in site 311. When we leave the rally we will be heading to TT Medina Lake for another week.

Rudy's sounds good. The turkey part sounded good too. It doesn't matter one way or the other to me as far as the sides go. Just keep on posting the info.

It's a little scary thinking the picnic table had to go between the slides. I guess we will just have to play in the street.


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS

ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS said:


> ATTENDING:
> mswalt - 3 adults, 3 children
> proffsionl - 3 adults, 2 children
> Rob& Judy Outbackers - 2 adults
> Outtahere - 2 adults, 1 child
> roger - 2 adults
> Tim P - 2 adults, 2 teens
> Ghosty - 2 adults, 1 teen, 1 child
> Collinsfam_tx - 2 adults, 1 child, 1 baby
> Outback Steve - 2 adults, 2 teens
> 
> We are getting in the RALLY mood !
> Only 12 more days










ONLY 7 DAYS TILL RALLY TIME ! ! ! WE ARE REALLY GETTING INTO THE RALLY MOOD NOW !


----------



## proffsionl

I almost forgot...Aidan's sixth birthday is on Saturday (June 20). We are going to try to do something for him on the trip (not exactly sure what, yet). We'll at least have a cake...

Just an FYI...


----------



## Outback Steve

So what was the verdict with the food? We buy everything from Rudy's....

Didn't we have 10 sites. I only see nine on the list.


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS

Outback Steve said:


> So what was the verdict with the food? We buy everything from Rudy's....
> 
> Didn't we have 10 sites. I only see nine on the list.










We do have 10 sites and they have all been reserved, but someone has not told us that they have the 10th site. I guess we will meet the mystery camper when we get there Wednesday or so.








I have asked about the side dishes and really not gotten a lot of input from everyone. I am turning in the order for the meat and if we have sides show up we will have them, otherwise when I go get the meats, I can get sides if everyone prefers.


----------



## roger

ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS said:


> ATTENDING:
> mswalt - 3 adults, 3 children
> proffsionl - 3 adults, 2 children
> Rob& Judy Outbackers - 2 adults
> Outtahere - 2 adults, 1 child
> roger - 2 adults
> Tim P - 2 adults, 2 teens
> Ghosty - 2 adults, 1 teen, 1 child
> Collinsfam_tx - 2 adults, 1 child, 1 baby
> Outback Steve - 2 adults, 2 teens
> 
> We are getting in the RALLY mood !
> Only 12 more days










ONLY 7 DAYS TILL RALLY TIME ! ! ! WE ARE REALLY GETTING INTO THE RALLY MOOD NOW !
[/quote]


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS

roger said:


> ATTENDING:
> mswalt - 3 adults, 3 children
> proffsionl - 3 adults, 2 children
> Rob& Judy Outbackers - 2 adults
> Outtahere - 2 adults, 1 child
> roger - 2 adults
> Tim P - 2 adults, 2 teens
> Ghosty - 2 adults, 1 teen, 1 child
> Collinsfam_tx - 2 adults, 1 child, 1 baby
> Outback Steve - 2 adults, 2 teens
> 
> We are getting in the RALLY mood !
> Only 12 more days










ONLY 7 DAYS TILL RALLY TIME ! ! ! WE ARE REALLY GETTING INTO THE RALLY MOOD NOW !
[/quote]
[/quote]








Roger, We have you on the list. It is probably one of our members that we have not seen for awhile that once to surprise us with their presents.


----------



## Ghosty

proffsionl said:


> I almost forgot...Aidan's sixth birthday is on Saturday (June 20). We are going to try to do something for him on the trip (not exactly sure what, yet). We'll at least have a cake...
> 
> Just an FYI...


We are thinking the same think .. Kassi's is the 19th and we are doing a cake also -- guess we will be some sugar high folks by the end of the trip.... hey there is an HEB right down the street that has a bakery ....

SS


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS

It looks like we will have brisket, sausage and cake. That is a good combination isn't it!


----------



## Ghosty

man -- 36 hours to go -- i am looking soooooo forward to this ...


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS

Ghosty said:


> man -- 36 hours to go -- i am looking soooooo forward to this ...










Yes, I can hardly wait. We missed the Spring one, so we are ready for this one.


----------



## mswalt

> man -- 36 hours to go -- i am looking soooooo forward to this ...


We can't wait, either!







We'll hit the road







tomorrow morning from S. Padre.....hope to pull in sometime tomorrow afternoon around 3, I think.

Mark


----------



## Collinsfam_WY

We are READY! The SuperDuty is hooked up to the 23RS and we are ready to go! We will head out of Lubbock right after work, pulling South. We will then overnight at the RV Park in Eden, TX. Maybe my water filter stand will still be there from when I left it while going to the Spring Rally lol. We will then finish the rest of the drive tomorrow and get there mid-afternoon. We are super excited!!!

Sounds like we are going to have some great birthdays to celebrate too! Awesome!

Be ready everyone for MOBILE BABY!!! Korynne is a fierce walker! She loves to GO!

-CC


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS

12 HOURS UNTIL ESTIMATED ARRIVAL TIME AT THE SUMMER RALLY ! ! !


----------



## roger

ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS said:


> Still no word from Rudy's. I contacted them again today by filing out their request form.
> 
> Hopefully, soon.
> 
> Mark


I called Rudy's while in S.A. and they quoted me a price of $175.00 for brisket, sauage, potato salad, beans for 25 adults. Do we want to include the sides or do we want just the meat? And for how many? My last count it looks like we have 17 adults and 14 kids. I figured the kids would only eat 1/2 what the adults ate. That is where I came up with the rough number of 25. I think we have 7 or 8 trailers right now, so that would be about $20.00/trailer, and that is pretty expensive for the trailers with only two people. Let me know if you want me to check on just the meat.








Robert
[/quote]


----------



## Ghosty

well we are backing the truck up to the trailer as i type ... I know Mark and Kev are on the road from South Padre -- hope all of you travel safe -- see you there...

last one in buys the beer...

and gets free parking assistance from the entire crew...

LOL


----------



## Outback Steve

Ghosty said:


> well we are backing the truck up to the trailer as i type ... I know Mark and Kev are on the road from South Padre -- hope all of you travel safe -- see you there...
> 
> last one in buys the beer...
> 
> and gets free parking assistance from the entire crew...
> 
> LOL


I guess we are buying the beer. We are heading out tomorrow, hoping to pull in by 7. Gary might welcome the assistance. We have not been the most helpful with the new fiver.

Can't wait to see everyone.

Michelle


----------



## GlenninTexas

roger said:


> Still no word from Rudy's. I contacted them again today by filing out their request form.
> 
> Hopefully, soon.
> 
> Mark


I called Rudy's while in S.A. and they quoted me a price of $175.00 for brisket, sauage, potato salad, beans for 25 adults. Do we want to include the sides or do we want just the meat? And for how many? My last count it looks like we have 17 adults and 14 kids. I figured the kids would only eat 1/2 what the adults ate. That is where I came up with the rough number of 25. I think we have 7 or 8 trailers right now, so that would be about $20.00/trailer, and that is pretty expensive for the trailers with only two people. Let me know if you want me to check on just the meat.








Robert
[/quote]
[/quote]

Get the Rudy's creamed corn,its fantastic.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## Outback Steve

we are on our way still thinking 1900.


----------



## Not Yet

Man - we just missed this one!







We are headed out towards San Antonio from Ft Hood on Saturday. Staying at Randolph AFB on Canyon Lake. Maybe a fall rally?

Hope you all have a great time.

Jared


----------



## wntx_camper

Ya'll have fun! Take photos and keep us updated.


----------



## mswalt

Whew!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It's hot in San Antonio! Just got back, unpacked, took the cover off the pool and jumped in. Had to cool off.

We had a great time. Hooked up with proffsionl for a few days at South Padre first, then on to San Antonio. Official count was 8 Outback families (of course three of them are SOBs now). Also met another family from Texas with an Outback and tried to sell them on joining the forum. Had them over to our potluck and introduced them to everyone. Maybe they'll join.

Got home without the camera so I'll try to swing by the trailer this week and find it so I can post some pictures. Others will probably post theirs, too.

Those of you who missed this one missed another good time!

Thanks to Rob & Judy Outbackers for putting the potluck together! Good job, Rob & Judy!

Mark


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS

Got home a couple hours ago. Yes, it was hot in S.A., but we had a great time. 
I was glad to take the potluck dinner duties this time. Thanks everyone for making the dinner sucessful.
It was so good to see everyone that was able to make it. The ones that were not able missed another great get together. Thanks to Brandon and Cory for the Saturday Night movies. 
Rob


----------



## Collinsfam_WY

ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS said:


> Thanks to Brandon and Cory for the Saturday Night movies.
> Rob[/font]


And thanks to them for the Friday night Cinnamon Rolls!

We made it home around 6:30pm after a LONG drive home. For those who weren't aware, Korynne started vomiting at about 4am this morning and had 4 episodes of that until about 6:30am. That was the cause of our late start this morning since we had to get some more rest. We pulled out at about 10:30. She then threw up again at Boerne and was okay after that. Hopefully tonight is less eventful.

We had a great time and look forward to the next time we can Rally together.

Micah


----------



## proffsionl

Okay, so here is the link to our photos from our trip...the first photos are from the South Padre leg followed by the Rally.

Enjoy!!!

clicky


----------



## Outback Steve

We had an awesome time. It was great seeing everyone. I will post my pics when i get home. This internet is awful.


----------



## mswalt

Some pictures from the rally.


----------

